# Penn v Uno News



## JDenz (Mar 4, 2003)

With the surprising outcome of the Penn/Uno Lightweight belt at NJ's UFC 41 last Feb. 28th, fans are left wondering how the lightweight scene will continue from here. Although it is too early to say for sure, taking a look at precedents set in the boxing world provides clues for what to expect. Deputy Attorney General Nicholas Lembo is not just a huge fan of boxing and mixed martial arts but is also the current spokesperson for the New Jersey Athletic Control Board, the governing body of sport fighting in New Jersey. 

In boxing we used to have a thing called the New Jersey Championship, which means you were the champion from New Jersey, says Lembo, We used to have rules where it was a draw after twelve rounds youd fight up to three more rounds and see if you could determine a winner after each of those rounds. ESPN in the 80s also used to have an ESPN Championship and theyd make you fight an extra round if it was tied. Maybe thats something the UFC wants to consider; its currently not in their rules. Boxing has moved away from that though and its a draw, its still vacant. 

Mr. Lembo goes on to say, In 2001 the Light Heavyweight title was vacant and it was Lou DelValle vs. Bruno Girard. They fought to a draw so the title remained vacant. The biggest name fight is probably Lewis and Holyfield but they already had belts; thats the distinction. They already had belts so they kept them. 

For the Penn/Uno II championship fight at UFC 41, the final scores were 48-46 Penn, 48-48, and 48-47 Uno. A ten point must means somebody has to get 10 points not counting referee point deductions. 9 or less to the loser except for a rare even round. Thats exactly the way the rule reads. Of the four sanctioned judges used that night, three are routinely UFC judges, the fourth has scored a lot of martial arts, according to Mr. Lembo. 

Regarding what the strategy is likely to be Mr. Lembo said, Trying to overturn a judges decision just based on the scores, Im not ever aware of that happening. 

Fans are already speculating on if Penn/Uno III would be for the belt in three months or if the fight would be Penn against a top contender. With the first Penn/Uno fight back in November 2001 resulting in a Penn KO in just 0:11 seconds, chances are they will pull in a top contender to fight Penn for the belt. In the past ZUFFA pulled in Hayato Sakurai to fight Matt Hughes, so the have a precedent. 

Beyond the UFC, the other two consistently ranked top Lightweights are Takanori Gomi and Jens Pulver. Gomi may be unlikely to fight outside Shooto, but Pulver hasnt yet signed a contract with that organization. Another potential include Duane Ludwig who recently picked up the UCC belt by beating Pulver and is sitting on a 9-2 record and a 5-fight winning streak stretching back almost two years. 

The UFC crew deserve extra credit for addressing the situation surrounding the Din Thomas and Matt Serra fight, originally ruling it a decision for Serra. Mr. Lembo explains, On the scorecard youll assign a fighter either the left side or the right side of the scorecard. Lets say its me and you. Im on the left youre on the right and thats the way it is. Thats the way one judge did it the first two rounds. In the third round in that fight for some reason he flipped Serra and Thomas. I guess you could say its still our error because we should have looked closer. Thats just a mistake and it was corrected, thats all it was. Before the crowd cooled down the situation was addressed, Din was announced the winner, and a situation most promoters would have taken a couple days to rectify was already history. 

Although the UFC hasnt been to New Jersey since UFC 32 in June of 2001, there have been plenty of sanctioned MMA shows in the Garden State, including shows put on by Lou Neglia, Kipp Kollar, and D. Benjamin Brown. Add to that the amateur MMA shows and the grappling tournaments the state has been looking at sanctioning and its obvious New Jersey is developing a pool of MMA experience. 

    Since there probley will be alot of debate and interviews with these guys in the next couple weeks I will put all the news on this thread.


----------



## J-kid (Mar 6, 2003)

Penn won! no doubt.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 6, 2003)

Well it was ruled a draw so they have to do something with the title.  It was a good fight I wouldn't mind seeing Penn Uno Part 3


----------



## ace (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Well it was ruled a draw so they have to do something with the title.  It was a good fight I wouldn't mind seeing Penn Uno Part 3 *


I have to see The Fight But it sounds Like The UFC
is creating a story Line I saw the 1st Fight
or distruction U might say.

So im Sure Uno Trained hard for the Rematch
But Jdenz calls them Like They are so for now i will take his word.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 9, 2003)

There is no way that it should have been a draw.  I will get you the tape this week sometime Primo.


----------



## ace (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *There is no way that it should have been a draw.  I will get you the tape this week sometime Primo. *



Kool


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 13, 2003)

It kind of does sound like they are creating a story.


----------



## ace (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *It kind of does sound like they are creating a story. *


The first time they fought Bj destroyed Uno
This Fight was far closer Than That.

But There is sapose to be a winnner in a turnament
Fight. as a fan ithink the dession was bogus.

As a Fighter i feel Bj controlled The Positon
Well & Many Times Tried to finish the Fight.
I Belive BJ won.

The Story has Grown & will be built on in there next fight.
i feel They have to have a winner next time.

Regardless how close the fight is.


----------

